# [fcron] Dead letter ?

## bosozoku

Bon j'avais déja exposé ce problème il ya quelques mois mais j'avais abandonné. Aujourd'hui j'ai la ferme intention de résoudre ce problème !  :Laughing: 

Alors voila j'utilise fcron (au lieu de vixie-cron par defaut) parce que j'avais lu un article dessus. Je comptais l'utiliser pour emerge --sync etc mais j'ai perdu de vue...

Bref j'ai un fichier dead-letter qui apparait dans mon ~ et qui s'aggrandit tous les jours, voila une partie de son contenu : 

 *Quote:*   

> mkdir: cannot chdir to directory `/var/spool/cron': Permission denied
> 
> Can't create or read existing /var/spool/cron/lastrun/lock, giving up
> 
> 18:40:00 Job /usr/bin/test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons terminated (exit status: 1) (mailing output)
> ...

 

Bon manifestement ya un problème de permission sauf que j'ai jamais dis à fcron de faire une quelquonque action ...

Je sais que ya le updatedb normalement mais bon, si quelqu'un peut m'éclaire ça me ferai bien plaisir  :Smile: 

----------

## mamac

Wouaou...

Je fais une recherche aujourd'hui sur ce message d'erreur et je tombe sur un post de 2005, personne n'a eu ce probleme depuis?  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

As-tu configuré correctement ton serveur mail local, ou bien configuré cron (configuration SMTP) ?

----------

## mamac

J'utilise vixie-cron et SMTP est bien configure, le truc bizarre c'est que la machine s'est mise a m'envoyer ces mails depuis hier alors que ca fait 2 ans qu'elle est en service.

J'ai reboote la machine y a 15 minutes, pas de nouvelle pour l'instant.

Du coup je ne sais pas ce qui s'est passe mais pas vraiment le temps de chercher pour l'instant

Merci

----------

